# Is my setup ok for a baby beardy? pic heavy (ish)



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a 3ftx18x18 glass tank( i know glass inset that good) it has a uvb strip light a 100w repti sun and a exo terra magnetic hid along with some rock's i found on the beach (and cleaned) a branch and water and food dish i also have a exo terra meal worm dish but that is not in the photos. I AM GOING TO GET A BABY BEARDY I THINK ABOUT 11-13 week's old the substrate is loo role and everything is ether new or been cleaned will this be ok if so for how long till i have to upgrade to a 48x24x24?
3ft setup




































exo terra magnetic hide




































uvb light


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

shouldnt see that u have any prob with it mate, the only thing i would be careful of is that it doesnt spend alot of time in the hide as it wont get the rays it needs for digestion etc and they should be able to get within 8-10 inches of the bulds but with the backgrounds the young dragons will climb up if it feels the need. hope all goes well there loads fun. gd luck


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

skitz407 said:


> shouldnt see that u have any prob with it mate, the only thing i would be careful of is that it doesnt spend alot of time in the hide as it wont get the rays it needs for digestion etc and they should be able to get within 8-10 inches of the bulds but with the backgrounds the young dragons will climb up if it feels the need. hope all goes well there loads fun. gd luck


thanks :notworthy:


----------



## bubba31 (Apr 19, 2009)

the tanks looks good m8 just make sure he has a cool side for him to go in


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

bubba31 said:


> what size is the tank m8


3ft by 18 by 18


----------



## tomb87 (Nov 10, 2009)

looks fine for 1 to me, you would have to upgrade to get him a mate though. as long as he got a temperature gradient its fine


----------



## tomb87 (Nov 10, 2009)

watch him with loo roll though i had one that used to eat it, better with a cage carpet, or chippings


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

tomb87 said:


> watch him with loo roll though i had one that used to eat it, better with a cage carpet, or chippings


ok that dose sound better loo roll is not the most eye apeeling :lol2:


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

how big is the viv, as it looks to big for a baby, it looks big enough for an adult but not a baby, we have our babies in a viv that is a 1 and a half ft (exo terra ), and there are 2 of them, that is plenty big enough for them while they are still babies, if you have a viv that is to big the beardie may get stressed out. our exo terra is 45 x 45 x 45 and that is plenty big enough for 2 baby beardies


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi - wow you have put a lot of work into that viv - looks great. Would you mind if I gave you a few adjustments that you might want to think about?
Beardies do not need so many places to hide - especially the exo terra one. If they hide away too much then they are not going to get enough uvb.
The uvb could do with being lower or the basking platform higher - either that or get a reflector for it. They need to be able to get about 6" away from it or about 12" with a reflector.
The water bowl could be a lot smaller - some ppl don't have a water bowl at all cause humidity is not good for them - perhaps swap the food and water bowls. You will not need a mealworm bowl as mealies are not good for young beardies.
Be careful that none of those stones could fall - beardies are surprisingly strong.
The thermometers would be better if they were digital as the dial ones can be very inaccurate and correct temps are fairly crucial. 
As you say - glass tanks aren't perfect but with those backgrounds in it will be fine - they insulate and stop the beardie feeling too exposed. Size is fine for a baby as well. You are probably going to need to upgrade in about 6 months.
Sorry to "pick holes" in your set-up but just trying to help. Enjoy you new beardie - I can see it is going to get spoilt!


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

The size is not fine for just one baby beardie. We have 2 babies and they are in a 45 x45 x45 viv and are thriving. Anything to big or to small can stress the poor thing out. And the beardie could feel lost in such a big viv. It is crucial that the viv is the right size for the beardie cos otherwise it will be hiding all the time and not getting the right amount of heat and uv and die, also do not remove the water bowl. Keep it at the cool end of the viv because beardies like to bathe in it to cool off and when they are shedding it helps with that, also they like to drink from it. This advice is crucial to listen to if u want a healthy beardie


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardie_2 said:


> The size is not fine for just one baby beardie. We have 2 babies and they are in a 45 x45 x45 viv and are thriving. Anything to big or to small can stress the poor thing out. And the beardie could feel lost in such a big viv. It is crucial that the viv is the right size for the beardie cos otherwise it will be hiding all the time and not getting the right amount of heat and uv and die, also do not remove the water bowl. Keep it at the cool end of the viv because beardies like to bathe in it to cool off and when they are shedding it helps with that, also they like to drink from it. This advice is crucial to listen to if u want a healthy beardie


 
that advice isn't crucial, it's a load of arse.

The viv size is fine for a baby beardie, whereas your two will out grow your 45x45x45 exo terra in a matter of weeks. A beardie won't die if it's in a 3ft viv and it won't hide all the time.
The only issue you may come across with a big viv (and 3ft isn't big) is that it may struggle to catch food.

Beardies don't NEED a water bowl so it doesn't matter if its removed or not as they get their moisture from veg.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

My 2 baby beardies are in a 3 ft wooden viv, they have plenty of logs and rocks and could hide if they wanted to, but they are out all day and very lively and happy.
I think your set up looks lovely and your babies will love it.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

tomb87 said:


> looks fine for 1 to me, *you would have to upgrade to get him a mate though*. as long as he got a temperature gradient its fine





tomb87 said:


> watch him with loo roll though i had one that used to eat it, better with a cage carpet, *or chippings*


*IGNORE* highlighted parts above :bash:

you dont need a mate for your beardie, they do exceptionally well on their own and chances are very strong that you would need to seperate them in a few months from either fighting or the risk if you had a female (and yoou cant tell at a young age) that she would be bred too early.

KEEP the kitchen role for at least 6 months and then replace with slate and sand stone tiles. Wood chipping as substrate is not only sh*t but dangerous. NOT worth the risk.

Personally i would simplify your enclosure and remove a lot of the items for such a young beardie. You will contantly be pullin git all out to change the kitchen roll and unless your feeding in a different place those crickets are going to have a lot of places to hide and shouldnt be left in over night.

Good luck and keep asking. The only silly question is the question you dont ask : victory:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Meko said:


> *that advice isn't crucial, it's a load of arse*.
> 
> The viv size is fine for a baby beardie, whereas your two will out grow your 45x45x45 exo terra in a matter of weeks. A beardie won't die if it's in a 3ft viv and it won't hide all the time.
> The only issue you may come across with a big viv (and 3ft isn't big) is that it may struggle to catch food.
> ...


Well said :2thumb:


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

looks good!
tip:
insted of loo rol try kitchen paper its easier to lay down i think! u could also look into geting sum lino tiles cut to fit the viv. they are wipe clean and look good if u get the right colour xxx


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

ok thanks evryone alto of good advise i have an exo terra plastic tank i will proberly put him in there and put the crickets in that means none will be left over night no chanse of impaction it is easy for him to find them and if he is ever hungry when he is in the 3ft he will allways have a fresh supply of veg but thanks evryone you have helpted me a ton. 

but eny more good advise please post away :2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have been having quite a lot of queries lately.. especially when things have gone wrong with a baby beardie so, I thought I would post my answers to those queries here and what to do if things go wrong. 

1/ Bark chippings (no matter how big) or calcisand should not be used for baby beardies or for that matter adult beardies. If you want a loose substrate when the beardie gets to about 6/7 months old use playsand. 

WHY! Bark chippings and calcisand can cause impaction. Even the smallest piece of bark in a baby beardies stomach can cause a problem. It is a rare occurance but if it does happen the best course of action in the first place is to.. Warm bath the beardie rubbing its belly while in the water hopefully this will help to move the impaction and aid pooing. Second course of action is to see a reptile vet.

2/ Dusting Suppliments. Dusting suppliments such as nutrobol and provits should only be used with babies (hatching to 4 months) 3 times a week, Juvies (4-6 months) 2 times a week and subadults/adults once a week. Calcium powder should be used as a dusting suppliments every feed other than when you are using the vitamin powders. 

WHY! You can actually overdose your beardie on vitamins this will cause it to become lathargic and go off its food. If this does happen stop supplimenting vits daily and take advice from a reptile vet.

Liz


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

actually beardies do need bathing, it helps keep the moisture in their skin plus it helps with toileting, and ours are 12 weeks old n have not yet out grown the viv, that one *IS* *FAR TO BIG FOR 1 BABY BEARDIE.*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they don't _'need'_ bathing at all and that viv isn't too big for a baby beardie and it definately isn't FAR TOO BIG.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

beardie_2 said:


> actually beardies do need bathing, it helps keep the moisture in their skin plus it helps with toileting, and ours are 12 weeks old n have not yet out grown the viv, that one *IS* *FAR TO BIG FOR 1 BABY BEARDIE.*


No Sorry it is not.. I have bred beardies for over 3 years now and I recommend this size viv for a baby/juvie beardie

Liz


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Well this is the 6x2x2 i built before i got my baby beardie.










This was him in it as a baby











and this is him a year after getting him when he was apparently dead because the viv was too big


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Your viv looks good, but like people have said you'd be better off changing the substrate. I've used Repticarpet in the past but it does get messy quickly, and you do need an extra one to replace it when it is in the wash. From someone else on here I discovered that you can get a pack of 30cm x 30cm stick-on lino tiles from Poundland (for a pound, obviously!) and cut these to fit in the viv. As well as being cheap, they are easy to clean, you just wipe them. I have slate tiles in my two vivs, with the poundland tiles filling in the gaps at the edges.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

ok i have ulterd the branch so it is closer to heat lamp but he can climb and chose wich levle he wants and i am going to pondland  and going to het some stick on tiles :2thumb: 
still open to onion


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

beardie_2 said:


> actually beardies do need bathing, it helps keep the moisture in their skin plus it helps with toileting, and ours are 12 weeks old n have not yet out grown the viv, that one *IS* *FAR TO BIG FOR 1 BABY BEARDIE.*


 
hey there just wondering where you got this info as everyone is saying its incorrect. Small viv is good for a baby snake. however at the college i went to there was a baby beardie (few weeks old) that grew up in a 6 or poss even 7ft viv and thrived in every way, they grow very fast. he was never bathed (good 4 torts) although he had a water bowl and was absolutley fine. just wondering why u r so set on this as its not true????


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

sam bow said:


> ok i have ulterd the branch so it is closer to heat lamp but he can climb and chose wich levle he wants and i am going to pondland  and going to het some stick on tiles :2thumb:
> still open to onion


Cool, I hope you show us the finished result! It might be worth getting a thicker branch too like the one in Meko's picture for him to bask on, cos beardies like to flatten out when they bask ("pancake") but if you've lowered the basking bulb now he might be able to do that on the rocks, just make sure they're stable. The basking temp should be max 110f, the hot end temp about 95f and the cool end no more than 85f. Try changing the wattage of the basking bulb or use a dimming thermostat to achieve this. You said you're going to feed him in a separate tank, which is good cos crickets would have plenty of places to hide in that viv and would also make it smell. Also like someone has already mentioned I would recommend getting a reflector for your UV tube, they are only cheap but double the output of UV (you can get them in different sizes) Reptilekeeping The online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. Can't wait to see the new baby


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

i will keep intouch and post the photo of him when i get him soon i hope


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

nice looking set-up! :2thumb: i havent heard that baby beardies are particularly agoraphobic, so dont think its too big, they are very active and enjoy the space. the only issue i spose with size is that the crickets have lots of places to run and hide, although my experiences with my 17 baby beardies last year, was that they definitely find every last cricket! as for substrate reptile carpet sounds good to me, i would certainly not use any loose substrate like chippings that could be ingested, cos babies arent always the best shot when catching their food. or i used plastic vinyl tiles, although i do know now that they have to be heated first to get rid of the gases they can give off when they first get hot. but still a good looking substrate i think, looks nice, comes in all sorts of colours, and very easy to clean too. :2thumb:
everything else looks good, as said no mealies for a baby beardie though, they cant digest something in them.


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

and as for the bathing, i dont spose it is neccessary, but i find it useful when they are shedding, and yes it does loosen the bowels, which isnt really a bad thing. and it helps if you have a smelly boy beardie like me, he needs a bath from time to time, as most men do i find:lol2:


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

can beardie's swim well?


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Some adult beardies do like to have a paddle around the bathtub but with babies you need to make the water very shallow, only up to their chests. Mine hold onto my fingertips with their hands and just sit in the warm water in the sink. I know lots of people say that beardies don't need baths, and granted they don't in their wild habitat, but I bath mine occasionally cos it helps with their digestion and hydrates their skin, and sometimes they will drink from the bathwater if they see it moving.


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

sam bow said:


> can beardie's swim well?


no, a very shallow bath, just up to the shoulders on their legs, as far as i know, they cant swim at all. nice lukewarm water,not too long or they may get cold. say like 10 mins or so.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

kk so just to his belly i might call him jake any other sugesegons


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

I like Jake :2thumb: if it turns out to be a girl then Ducky lol


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

paynestaley said:


> I like Jake :2thumb: if it turns out to be a girl then Ducky lol


lol..


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

beardie_2 said:


> actually beardies do need bathing, it helps keep the moisture in their skin plus it helps with toileting, and ours are 12 weeks old n have not yet out grown the viv, that one *IS* *FAR TO BIG FOR 1 BABY BEARDIE.*


A baby beardie can do fine on its own in a 4ft viv. and as Meko has shown a bigger viv as well!! As far as i am aware beardies can do fine without bathing and a water bowl, people say that they get their moisture from thier food but i think its best to have a small, shallow water dish in the viv just so its there! but of course of have it in the cool end, so that if it increase the humidity it doesn't raise it too high.

Its a good looking viv! and a good size shows us pics once you have done the changes! good luck with your new beardy - keep us updated =)


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

samurai said:


> hey there just wondering where you got this info as everyone is saying its incorrect. Small viv is good for a baby snake. however at the college i went to there was a baby beardie (few weeks old) that grew up in a 6 or poss even 7ft viv and thrived in every way, they grow very fast. he was never bathed (good 4 torts) although he had a water bowl and was absolutley fine. just wondering why u r so set on this as its not true????


because i know from experience that bathing beardies does help them with shedding, toilet issues and they enjoy it. 

i am getting this information from various websites, books and from my other half who has read up a lot before getting his first beardie, if the information i am giving is incorrect then why are all 4 of ours thriving and beardies thrive on being handled on a daily basis


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and if it's right why are beardies not brought up like that thriving?

beardies can enjoy water but the bit about the viv being too big and your information being 'crucial' was a complete load of arse.


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

All your opinions are fair enough, personally from our personal experience we think a 3 foot or 4 foot viv is to big for a baby beardie, but then hey we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## monkeysocks (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry to hijack a thread but i am sooooo confused 

I too want 2 beared dragons i have build a viv myself 4ft by 2ft by 2ft 

i have the uvb light,ceramic lamp holder , 150wred heat lamp and a 17"x11" heat mat.

my question is what thermostat do i need and do i need a heat mat as well as the 150w lamp?

i been told so much conflicting stuff by shops that i need an answer from peeps who have nothing to gain from me but a happy 6yrs old and health dragons.

many thanks

gaz


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

monkeysocks said:


> sorry to hijack a thread but i am sooooo confused
> 
> I too want 2 beared dragons i have build a viv myself 4ft by 2ft by 2ft
> 
> ...


This is probably irrelevant however with my Blue tongued skink I simply used a ceramic heater with a spot bulb for heating. In large vivariums a heat mat won't be sufficient enough to heat the air to the correct temperature, they tend to only heat surfaces that they come into contact with. 

For a heat bulb a dimming thermostat will be needed and a pulse stat will be needed for the ceramic. Ordinary mat stats (which simply turn on and off to regulate the temperature) can't used on heat bulbs as the bulbs will burn out very quickly. Don't forget to buy a good digital thermometer with two probes, never trust the temperature setting on the stats. 

Unfortunately I can't really help you with the vivarium size as I've never kept Beardies.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardie_2 said:


> All your opinions are fair enough, personally from our personal experience we think a 3 foot or 4 foot viv is to big for a baby beardie, but then hey we are all entitled to our own opinions.


that's correct we are, but you shouldn't give your opinion based on personal experience and end it with 'it's crucial you listen to this advice'; just because you 'think' it's too big.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

monkeysocks said:


> sorry to hijack a thread but i am sooooo confused
> 
> I too want 2 beared dragons i have build a viv myself 4ft by 2ft by 2ft
> 
> ...


you just need a dimming stat and you don't need the heat mat. You can stick it against the back wall for night time heat if your house gets really cold in winter but you don't need them.

Also, if you're getting baby beardies you may need space for another viv. 2 males is 95% of the time a big no no, but there's always the exception where somebody pops up and says they've had two brothers living together for years with no problems.
A male and a female will end up with the female getting humped all over and very probably before she's at humping age... 
Two females can often work very well but they can't be sexed until about 6 months old.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

beardie_2 said:


> The size is not fine for just one baby beardie. We have 2 babies and they are in a 45 x45 x45 viv and are thriving. Anything to big or to small can stress the poor thing out. And the beardie could feel lost in such a big viv. It is crucial that the viv is the right size for the beardie cos otherwise it will be hiding all the time and not getting the right amount of heat and uv and die, also do not remove the water bowl. Keep it at the cool end of the viv because beardies like to bathe in it to cool off and when they are shedding it helps with that, also they like to drink from it. This advice is crucial to listen to if u want a healthy beardie


Nismo was in a 2ft viv until he was 6 weeks old, now he's in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft and he's fine ... are they fenced off in the wild when they're babies and i've missed that part of crucial information cause i have 8 beardies and they're all healthy and 'thriving' ... water bowls can cause too much humidity which then can lead to respiritory infection which CAN result in the death of the beardie :whistling2:


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

Meko said:


> you just need a dimming stat and you don't need the heat mat. You can stick it against the back wall for night time heat if your house gets really cold in winter but you don't need them.
> 
> Also, if you're getting baby beardies you may need space for another viv. 2 males is 95% of the time a big no no, but there's always the exception where somebody pops up and says they've had two brothers living together for years with no problems.
> A male and a female will end up with the female getting humped all over and very probably before she's at humping age...
> Two females can often work very well but they can't be sexed until about 6 months old.


ok my house dose get quite cold i have a biggish heatmat


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Look people i have stated that what u think is fair enough, as for me not giving information based on personal experience is that not what u guys are doing. i am just trying to advise and help these people to the best of my knowledge and ability, our 4 beardies are thriving by us doing what i have advised the people on here to do. so i would appreciate a little respect for my responses just as you people do. 

like i said the information i give to people i give through personal experiences and to the best of my knowledge and abilities


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yes but the point is you made out that it's crucial that people listen to your advice or it'll be bad news for their beardie.. So if people do read it because it's 'crucial' then they could go out and buy vivs that they don't need to because your advice wrongly said a 3ft viv is too big.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

beardie_2 said:


> Look people i have stated that what u think is fair enough, as for me not giving information based on personal experience is that not what u guys are doing. i am just trying to advise and help these people to the best of my knowledge and ability, our 4 beardies are thriving by us doing what i have advised the people on here to do. so i would appreciate a little respect for my responses just as you people do.
> 
> like i said the information i give to people i give through personal experiences and to the best of my knowledge and abilities


Beardie_2 The way that you have reared your beardies has worked fine for you - I am sure it would for most beardies and thats great. What Meko is telling you is this: That I, jools, responded in my first post that the size would be fine for a baby - you then stated absolutely that this was NOT fine, the beardie may DIE and that it was CRUCIAL (mentioned twice) that the OP did not use that size viv. This is the newbie section. OPs on here need a response that is knowledgable and as correct as anyone can be. Opinions and ideas are appreciated but it should be clear when these are just opinions. To assert that larger vivs would cause the beardie to DIE need to be backed up by proof, or at the least by more experience than raising 2 babies for heavens sake. This may have caused the OP much unecessary distress.


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

we have raised more than 2 babies, however i am knowledgable and the reason i said the beardie MAY die is because if it is in a viv that is too big for one beardie on his own the he may hide a lot and not get enough of the uv rays and basking that it needs. 

I just wish people would stop critising me for giving advise based on personal knowledge and experience


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

lmao i love rfuk allways gd for a debate.....
baby beardies will do fine in smaller or larger vivs as long as there are no hiding places then they will get all the rays they need as long as lighting is fine. i would allways start with a 3-4 ft viv saves on buyin smaller ones and jus havin to get a new 1 within a very short time,


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

that is your personal preference, all i am saying is that our personal preference is to use the smaller vivs and then transfer to a larger one when we need to, and you have stated that providing there are not a lot or no hiding places then a large viv is fine for a baby and that may be the case, but this viv has lots of hiding places and therefore my concern is that the baby may not get the uv rays it requiers.

I wish people would stop picking fault just because i gave my oppinion which i am entitled to do. just because no one else likes the opinion does not make it wrong.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardie_2 said:


> I wish people would stop picking fault just because i gave my oppinion which i am entitled to do. just because no one else likes the opinion does not make it wrong.


you're still not picking up on what we've been saying are you?

what you said (albeit using different words) is that if they don't follow your advice then they'll kill their beardie. 
that isn't giving an opinion it's giving bad advice because you prefer to house them differently. 

Finding it better to start in a smaller viv and telling people that you prefer that = perfectly fine
telling people its crucial they follow your advice or it can do damage to the beardie = not fine.


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

i never said they would kill their beardie, i said their beardie may die because of lack of uv etc. my advice is not incorrect and is not wrong, so i am not very good at wording things.


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

lol maybe u shoulda said. if the light u have are not powerful enuf or ur beardy cant get within 8-10 inches and then pointed out that hides are not the best idea for beardies as it stop the vital uv's and may cause it to die...... and so on but y carry on??? (retorical question so no need to reply) lol


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

kerryrep22 said:


> nice looking set-up! :2thumb: i havent heard that baby beardies are particularly *agoraphobic*, so dont think its too big, they are very active and enjoy the space. the only issue i spose with size is that the crickets have lots of places to run and hide, although my experiences with my 17 baby beardies last year, was that they definitely find every last cricket! as for substrate reptile carpet sounds good to me, i would certainly not use any loose substrate like chippings that could be ingested, cos babies arent always the best shot when catching their food. or i used plastic vinyl tiles, although i do know now that they have to be heated first to get rid of the gases they can give off when they first get hot. but still a good looking substrate i think, looks nice, comes in all sorts of colours, and very easy to clean too. :2thumb:
> everything else looks good, as said no mealies for a baby beardie though, they cant digest something in them.


when i bought my first BD all tho's years ago i was told there were agoraphbic lol i did have a giggle as i knew more about them then the pet shop :lol2::lol2::bash:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

beardie_2 said:


> we have raised more than 2 babies, however i am knowledgable and the reason i said the beardie MAY die is because if it is in a viv that is too big for one beardie on his own the he may hide a lot and not get enough of the uv rays and basking that it needs.
> 
> I just wish people would stop critising me for giving advise based on personal knowledge and experience


 
mate your talking crap your personal knowledge and experience isnt worth anything if this is the advice your offeing there are many keepers on here (like myself) who have kepted and bread dragons for many many years and from what ive seen on here there all telling you the same thing only nicely so ill say it your talking s:censor:t!!! God i thought meko would have told you this earlyer


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> that advice isn't crucial, it's a load of arse.
> 
> .


 
:whistling2:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> :whistling2:


im sorry meko just not used to you saying it so nicely


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

beardie_2 said:


> how big is the viv, as it looks to big for a baby, it looks big enough for an adult but not a baby, we have our babies in a viv that is a 1 and a half ft (exo terra ), and there are 2 of them, that is plenty big enough for them while they are still babies, if you have a viv that is to big the beardie may get stressed out. our exo terra is 45 x 45 x 45 and that is plenty big enough for 2 baby beardies. This advice is crucial to listen to if u want a healthy beardie


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:




























psst...i've a big secret for you...just for you...THEY'RE BORN IN THE WILD AND THEY'RE SH*T AT WOODWORK (so i'm told) SO DON'T MAKE TINY VIVS FOR THEIR BABIES!
However, rumours are beginning to circulate that they are dab-hands at chemistry and have the knowledge to make valium, thus combatting all that space-incurred stress that they suffer with as babies.


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

lol fair play dragonboy08, we must just all be to polite.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

beardied dragons origin is in australia in dessert land............................................................................................
..................................................................................................
..................................................................................................
thats a biiiiiiiiggggggggg place..................:lol2:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

my baby is in a 3ft atm, as soon as i have finished the polystyrene build in the 4 and a half ft it will be in their.


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

fine if that is how u feel then ok, like i said u are all entitled to your opinions, as for my knowlege and personal experience being a load of s:censor:t then you are wrong, i have researched into bearded dragons, why am i being peanalised for not being able to word things properly, 

I THINK YOU PEOPLE NEED TO GROW UP AND ACCEPT THAT PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPPINIONS. AND STOP AND I MEAN STOP BULLYING PEOPLE JUST BECAUSE YOU ALL BELIEVE THEIR OPPINIONS MAY BE WRONG, 

I WILL NOT STOP GIVING ADVICE JUST BECAUSE YOU ALL SAY IT IS WRONG:whip::whip:


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

i got him  i bout him from helanvw for £15 he was the most orange on out of them all (26) i carnt sex him at this age so i am properly going to call him/her alex because it can be ether a boy's or girl's name here are the pics


----------



## Princess Redhead (Nov 22, 2009)

Ur baby looks gorgeous!! I love the colouring on him/her!!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous little beardie and lovely colours best of luck with him /her, Sam


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

thank's:notworthy:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i think the viv looks fantastic,and congratulations on such
a cutie. :2thumb:


----------



## MJRigo (Nov 9, 2009)

Lovely little beardie you have there:2thumb:

(Cant wait for hatching time on my little beardie, only 2-3 weeks to go)


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

top little dragon mate


----------



## Punisher1973 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Lovely specimen*

That's a beauty u've got there..

Guys i think u should all ease up on poor beardie_2 he/she worded their post wrong by wot i've read..... We are supposed to be helpin each other out and not fighting amongst ourselves... been on various forums about different subject for the past 15-20 years and witnessed a lot of infighting causin the said ppl to leave... 
These forums are an invaluable source of information by ppl from the uk of which i like without americans jumping all over us and giving us info that is no good to us here in the uk.....

Keep up the good work guys.....: victory:: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Punisher1973 said:


> Guys i think u should all ease up on poor beardie_2 he/she worded their post wrong by wot i've read.....


 
we did.. in November. Nobody had posted on this thread since December 1st until you dragged it back up,


----------

